# Court case done with.. Whats next?



## plg2017 (Mar 25, 2018)

https://www.myfreemasonry.com/threads/want-to-become-a-mason-but-question.28631/#post-180027

Posted maybe a year or less ago. That(thankfully!) has been resolved. dismissed and dropped to just a fine. I'm based out of Houston, TX. I had posted on reddit to see how to join or see what this is about aside from my own research, and interests. 

I was told to just show up at a lodge at a certain time. I'm not sure if that's the standard way but it'd feel like crashing someones birthday party I don't know. What do you recommend the best way to go about taking the first steps in my area or just in general?


----------



## Matt L (Mar 25, 2018)

I remember the thread.  Glad all has worked out for you.  If you didn't "knowingly" sign that paperwork, you can answer no.  However a lot of jurisdictions are doing background checks on prospective members.  If your lodge does, you may want to give them a heads up,  They would appreciate your honesty and that goes a long way.

Use this link to contact a lodge in your area, call or email them about your interest.  You can also show up about an hour before a stated meeting and make personal contact.  Good luck and keep us informed.

https://tx.grandview.systems/public_lodges/search


----------



## plg2017 (Mar 25, 2018)

Matt L said:


> If you didn't "knowingly" sign that paperwork, you can answer no.



I knowingly signed the paperwork yes but I wasn't aware it had false information on it. I trusted my parent to do the right thing and that they knew what they were doing. I got a contempt of court charge based on contribution but wasn't found guilty for anything else. 

Wouldn't it be odd to just show up unannounced?


----------



## Bloke (Mar 25, 2018)

plg2017 said:


> I knowingly signed the paperwork yes but I wasn't aware it had false information on it. I trusted my parent to do the right thing and that they knew what they were doing. I got a contempt of court charge based on contribution but wasn't found guilty for anything else.
> 
> Wouldn't it be odd to just show up unannounced?


I would reach out via phone and email first, but if that failed after a month or so, yes perhaps showing up might be a good idea, but remember they might be busy with something else..... it might just be a chance to leave your contacts..


----------



## Matt L (Mar 25, 2018)

plg2017 said:


> I knowingly signed the paperwork yes but I wasn't aware it had false information on it. I trusted my parent to do the right thing and that they knew what they were doing. I got a contempt of court charge based on contribution but wasn't found guilty for anything else.
> 
> Wouldn't it be odd to just show up unannounced?



I understand you knowingly signed the paperwork, but you relied on your mum as to it's contents.  One could say that a reasonable and prudent person would have read it before signing.  The court, by offering you that plea, felt you had no criminal intent.

It's not odd to just show up before a meeting, folks do it all the time if they don't know someone in the lodge.  You could email the Secretary or Master if you feel more comfortable, you will find that info in the link I provided.


----------



## dfreybur (Mar 25, 2018)

plg2017 said:


> Wouldn't it be odd to just show up unannounced?



Absolutely not.  That is one of the best ways to start the process in the US.  Lodges have social hour before the members only portion of the meeting.


----------



## plg2017 (Mar 27, 2018)

I sent an email and got a response to come visit. 

Only thing im concerned with is the business meeting decision and 3 people coming to visit.

The thread in the 1ST will tell you. Family went bankrupt and I had to start over. Studio apartment, cash car. I make enough to support myself and probably pay the dues needed but the lodge looks really nice so I'm not sure about moving forward.


----------



## jgil1970 (Mar 27, 2018)

plg2017 said:


> Wouldn't it be odd to just show up unannounced?



My lodge has men show up all the time unannounced. We understand that they are feeling awkward or uncomfortable that first time and make sure to make them feel welcome and invite them back any time we are there. We generally have Brothers that arrive at about 5:00 and some, like myself, stay past 9:00. It isn’t unusual for someone to just show up, and we welcome the opportunity to talk to them about the Craft, even if they don’t come back, because at the very least, we have put their concerns to rest.


----------



## Bloke (Mar 28, 2018)

plg2017 said:


> I sent an email and got a response to come visit.
> 
> Only thing im concerned with is the business meeting decision and 3 people coming to visit.
> 
> The thread in the 1ST will tell you. Family went bankrupt and I had to start over. Studio apartment, cash car. I make enough to support myself and probably pay the dues needed but the lodge looks really nice so I'm not sure about moving forward.


Just turn up and check it out is my advice... if you think it looks good, then ask about costs...


----------



## plg2017 (Mar 29, 2018)

To break it down. Will they judge based on success? Like if I'm not wealthy or in the best shape?


----------



## Bloke (Mar 29, 2018)

plg2017 said:


> To break it down. Will they judge based on success? Like if I'm not wealthy or in the best shape?


LOL.. no... a Lodge will evaluate a man based on his character, not his bank balance, social position, religious or political beliefs etc... and if it was done on what shape we were in, they'd be a hell of a lot less Freemasons..

The only wealth qualification will be if you can afford Lodge Dues without causing hardship to yourself or your family.. which is rare as lodges here typically charge $200-$500 per year and a lot less in the USA


----------



## jgil1970 (Mar 29, 2018)

Bloke said:


> LOL.. no... a Lodge will evaluate a man based on his character, not his bank balance, social position, religious or political beliefs etc... and if it was done on what shape we were in, they'd be a hell of a lot less Freemasons..
> 
> The only wealth qualification will be if you can afford Lodge Dues without causing hardship to yourself or your family.. which is rare as lodges here typically charge $200-$500 per year and a lot less in the USA



The Grand Lodge of Texas requires that a man be “of sound mind and body”. However, if there is a physical defect, a Lodge can get dispensation from the Grand Lodge to confer the degrees. We have a Brother who is missing his right hand. We got dispensation to admit him and for him to place his prosthetic hand on the Bible.


----------



## David Duke (Mar 29, 2018)

jgil1970 said:


> The Grand Lodge of Texas requires that a man be “of sound mind and body”. However, if there is a physical defect, a Lodge can get dispensation from the Grand Lodge to confer the degrees. We have a Brother who is missing his right hand. We got dispensation to admit him and for him to place his prosthetic hand on the Bible.



The GLoTX actually voted this past Grand Communication to remove the maims or defect wording, these are no longer to be considered when determining worthiness. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## jgil1970 (Mar 29, 2018)

David Duke said:


> The GLoTX actually voted this past Grand Communication to remove the maims or defect wording, these are no longer to be considered when determining worthiness.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app



Thanks! I forgot about that. I only made it to one session due to health, so I missed the voting.


----------



## plg2017 (Mar 29, 2018)

So you're saying when 3 professional men come to my small studio apartment to interview me they aren't going to take my place of resident into consideration?


----------



## Bloke (Mar 29, 2018)

plg2017 said:


> So you're saying when 3 professional men come to my small studio apartment to interview me they aren't going to take my place of resident into consideration?


i would not... as long as you say you can afford Freemasonry, I would be happy with that. One of our most loved and experienced senior officers lives in a small studio apartment..


----------



## goomba (Mar 30, 2018)

plg2017 said:


> So you're saying when 3 professional men come to my small studio apartment to interview me they aren't going to take my place of resident into consideration?



Whenever I've done "in home" interviews it isn't the type of home that I notice.  It is the state of the home.  If you live in a multi-million dollar home filled with trash that sends a message.  If you live in a small studio apartment that is well kept that sends a message.  Also how are guest welcomed into your home?  If others are there (especially children and family) how do you all interact?  It is things such as this I personally look for.  I could care less what style of home you choose.


----------



## dfreybur (Mar 30, 2018)

plg2017 said:


> So you're saying when 3 professional men come to my small studio apartment to interview me they aren't going to take my place of resident into consideration?



We do the home visit to confirm you're not homeless - We don't want to take on someone who is already a charity case.

We do the home visit to make sure you're not a hoarder - We require our candidates to be of sound mind.

You could be in a one room studio with a fold down bed and furniture from the thrift shop.  As long as you somewhat pick up after yourself you'll be fine.  We all remember being young.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Mar 30, 2018)

dfreybur said:


> Absolutely not.  That is one of the best ways to start the process in the US.  Lodges have social hour before the members only portion of the meeting.


This is a very strange thread. There has to be much more to this story than is being discussed. The OP had to have things explained by his parents. I question his maturity and intelligence for masonic membership. But, we don't know the rest of this strange story.


----------



## Elexir (Mar 30, 2018)

Rifleman1776 said:


> This is a very strange thread. There has to be much more to this story than is being discussed. The OP had to have things explained by his parents. I question his maturity and intelligence for masonic membership. But, we don't know the rest of this strange story.



My (then) girlfreinds mother told me how to do my taxes.
My administrator at the unemployment office told me how to fill out forms to get money. etc.

Have you been able to fill out all forms by yourself as soon as they are put in front of you?


----------



## Bloke (Mar 30, 2018)

All I can say, is if you drop around to my place today, ignore the disarray of books, dirty mugs, (clean) cloths and masonic gear strewn all over the lounge and the fact I've not vacuumed for three weeks.. but my bathroom does look worthy of inspection by the toughest drill sergeant !


----------



## plg2017 (Mar 30, 2018)

Rifleman1776 said:


> This is a very strange thread. There has to be much more to this story than is being discussed. The OP had to have things explained by his parents. I question his maturity and intelligence for masonic membership. But, we don't know the rest of this strange story.



Not really man. It happens more than you realize according to the US Pretrial Service department. Parents using kids identity to get ahead. It's behind me and I wasn't guilty of those charges. I was around 22-23 at the time. I didn't really get my first job till around then, and it was at a bar. I'm 27 now.


----------



## plg2017 (Jul 14, 2018)

Revisiting this. Do you guys run a background check and will I have to bring documentation to support?


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jul 15, 2018)

I'l say again, very strange thread. I still question the OPs maturity to be a Mason. He signed an untruthful document indicating it was true. Actual legal status is questionable. I'm pretty sure if I were on his investigating committee the report would be 'unfavorable'. But, I wish him well and maybe one day as things improve he will become eligible for membership.


----------



## plg2017 (Jul 15, 2018)

Rifleman1776 said:


> I'l say again, very strange thread. I still question the OPs maturity to be a Mason. He signed an untruthful document indicating it was true. Actual legal status is questionable. I'm pretty sure if I were on his investigating committee the report would be 'unfavorable'. But, I wish him well and maybe one day as things improve he will become eligible for membership.



Nah. I'm asking in case I need to bring all the supporting documents. I was in my younger 20s and it was for my mom. I didn't even have my first job then.


----------



## David612 (Jul 20, 2018)

Rifleman1776 said:


> I'l say again, very strange thread. I still question the OPs maturity to be a Mason. He signed an untruthful document indicating it was true. Actual legal status is questionable. I'm pretty sure if I were on his investigating committee the report would be 'unfavorable'. But, I wish him well and maybe one day as things improve he will become eligible for membership.


I’m inclined to agree-


----------



## Glen Cook (Aug 11, 2018)

As he seeks advice elsewhere 
https://www.reddit.com/r/freemasonry/comments/95nm8a/criminal_background_and_joining/


----------

